# search engines for firefox :)



## graudeejs (Dec 5, 2009)

I've attached some search engine plugins for firefox.

extract files to ~/.mozilla/firefox/_session_name_/searchplugins/

In this tar:
*eu.ixquick.com* search [SSL]
*ixquick.com* search [SSL]
*cuil.com* search
*scroogle.org* search [SSL]
*freshports* search
*freebsd 8 man* search
*freebsd forum* search

note keep only 1 ixquick search, filenames are different, but search name is same.... remove 1 you don't need, leave the other one closer to you


Oh and if you want FreeBSD forum ssl search edit freebsd-forum.xml and in *template=* field replace *http* with *https*


----------

